

Tell YC: Happy Thanksgiving everyone - hbien

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!  Hopefully, you're spending time with your family &#38; friends today instead of hacking on stuff.  Even better, hacking on stuff with your family &#38; friends =].
======
foobar2k
Happy Thursday for the rest of the world.

~~~
uuilly
I know this is a joke but if a Brit told HN "Happy Guy Fawkes Day" Americans
would probably say, "cheers." It's a holiday, give thanks, don't be cynical
for 24 hours :)

~~~
apsurd
aw you warmed my heart with your comment. Making Americans feel loved (for a
bit).

------
Jasber
Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday. Its like Christmas but without the gift-
giving. Spending time with those you love while enjoying amazing food and each
others company--just the way a holiday should be. Seems to me Christmas would
be a lot better without the gifts.

------
staunch
Unfortunately, I'm not such a geek that I am checking HN today. But if I were,
I would say: Happy Thanksgiving to everyone on HN!

------
YuriNiyazov
I am hacking on stuff. Alone, with Glenn Gould playing "The Well Tempered
Clavier" in my headphones.

------
chops
Family, friends, and food are just the overture to the real meaning of
Thanksgiving: Black Friday!

Anyone else preparing for a long and cold (Wisconsin here) night at [Insert
favorite Electronics Store]?

~~~
Brushfire
Call me crazy but I abhor black friday. Why would anyone want to deal with
that?

------
pkaler
I am thankful for the improved health of my family, my obscenely wonderful
girlfriend, the business taking off, and being in the best shape since my
university days.

(Even though I live in Canada)

------
callmeed
Happy Hacksgiving to you

~~~
Raphael
Please pass the hackberry sauce.

------
astrec
_She who must be obeyed_ and I just wrapped up our Thanksgiving dinner - tough
day when your family is 10000 miles away. Anyhow, happy Thanksgiving to all.

~~~
d0mine
Google says Earth's diameter at the equator is 7926.28 miles (12756.1 km). So
you may be certain that your family is always less than 10000 miles away. :)

~~~
mahipal
Er, and that distance is only important if you're going to drill through the
Earth to see them. ;)

Otherwise the distance is upper-bounded around 12400 miles. At any rate, happy
Thanksgiving wherever you are.

~~~
astrec
Indeed, and as the crow (or 747-400 or A380) flies we're 10372 miles from the
fam: MEL->JFK

------
run4yourlives
Thanksgiving was last month.

But enjoy your American holiday. :-)

------
markessien
Happy Thanksgiving to you too, and a merry Halloween!

------
foobar2k
"Even better, hack your family & friends"

------
DanielBMarkham
Happy Thanksgiving!

May the Great Pumpkin smile upon you all. : )

~~~
tptacek
The great pumpkin is Halloween. You want to tell everyone to enjoy their
popcorn and toast.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
You think the Great Pumpkin just goes away after Halloween?

Barbarian! : )

